# Overclocked 1055T : Temperature ok or not



## bajaj151 (Jan 9, 2012)

I overclocked 1055T to 3.75Ghz by bumping FSB (no change in voltages)
It's running fine from last 3 days...I did Prime test also (3hrs)

*Temp* : 12-15 degree  (On load : Max 28 degree)

(Using Hyper 212 EVO Push Pull Config)


Is temp. fine ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2012)

nice oc and the temps are just tooo cool

post a cpu-z screenshot - post the OC here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/121070-overclock-list-discussion-thread.html

Join here 
thinkDigit forum @ HWBOT

and try to improve team rank


----------



## Skynaveen (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you have AC ? ........ As topgear said,  The temps are toooo coool.
Anyway Nice OC.


----------



## Tarun (Jan 29, 2012)

were are u from arctic circle  ???  
the temps are great the max temp for phenom II series is usually 55C over that it may damage u CPU good luck buddy push it to 4Gigs+


----------



## Skud (Jan 29, 2012)

Where do you live? Temps are way too low.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 29, 2012)

I did Prime Test but don't know why I was getting BSOD
So, I overclocked it to 3.75 and now its running fine 



Skynaveen said:


> Do you have AC ? ........ As topgear said,  The temps are toooo coool.
> Anyway Nice OC.



Thanks bro 
I have but who needs AC during winter 



Tarun said:


> were are u from arctic circle  ???
> the temps are great the max temp for phenom II series is usually 55C over that it may damage u CPU good luck buddy push it to 4Gigs+



I am from Arctic SILVER Circle 

I don't know much about bumping voltages n all.First, will learn then try 

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/6084/12942010.jpg


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 29, 2012)

^^
 WTH man how is it possible?how you are getting such a low load and idle temp?what is the room temperature?
 i am using 212 evo and my load temp is 56C and idle is 35C.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 29, 2012)

^^ With Stock Cooler...idle temp was 28 to 32 degree (after cleaning cooler) during SUMMER..And you are getting 35 degree with Evo


----------



## Skud (Jan 29, 2012)

We are yet to know the place you live.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 29, 2012)

^^ Nowadays in Delhi 

How to overclock more by increasing voltages ?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 29, 2012)

first try with increasing multiplier

when the limit is reached then increase voltage


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 30, 2012)

thats a 125W A0 SKU... also seems like u probably have a more-than-usual-leakage chip... just telling u what ure dealing with... 
also this OC cannot stick around the year coz temps vary like crazy in delhi...


----------



## hellknight (Jan 30, 2012)

Damn it that's too good.. for a processor that is rated at 125 W TDP, the temperature are way awesome.. BTW, I live in Himachal & the temperature of my AMD Athlon II X4 640 at stock frequency with Cooler Master Hyper TX3 is 14 Degrees now.. On Arch Linux of course


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 30, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> thats a 125W A0 SKU... also seems like u probably have a more-than-usual-leakage chip... just telling u what ure dealing with...
> also this OC cannot stick around the year coz temps vary like crazy in delhi...




Leakage Chip  ??
Do I need to worry ??


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2012)

Temperatures are too cool. May be its due to ambient temperature. Anyway congrats on oc'ing & enjoy while the temperature last in that way.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 30, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> Leakage Chip  ?? Do I need to worry ??



Lower clocked chips like 1055T have higher current leakage vs higher clocked ones.. like 1090T - this makes these chips achieve a slightly higher clock speed but they die a lot faster vs chips like 1090T... 

doing 3.75GHz with air cooling only by increasing the reference clock... that too at stock voltage u have it stable under full load????!!!!!! Take in account the vdroop and things will seem insane... Kicka$$ OC btw....... 

I would suggest you do not increase your voltage much if at all u do that....... that is if ur planning to use this chip beyond 2013-2014 probably......... 

P.S. although i havent used any high leakage chips myself... im quoting massman for most part.......


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 31, 2012)

Its shocking.. Howz that possible with a average aftermarket cooler ? Which TIM are you using.. can you post your ambient temp and rig screenshots ?

Also, what's the safe threshold temp for Core i5 2500k ?


----------



## Tarun (Jan 31, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> Also, what's the safe threshold temp for Core i5 2500k ?



72.6C i guess according to the official site  
here check it out urself buddy 
Intel Core i5 25ook 3.3Ghz


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ that's the tcase temp but the core temp can reach more that 80c ( 100c is the limit ) when OCed


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2012)

well, temperature diode of some AMD processors can be bugged. Add 5 degrees on that.


----------

